# Pac boots.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pac Boots are the ones with rubber bottoms and leather uppers and have a felt lineing inside them. 
I bought my first pair about 1972 and wore them a very long time before the rubber bottoms started cracking and leaking. I bought a extra set of felts for them because my feet sweat even in regular boots so I could switch the damp felts out for a dry pair. Those first boots were Sorels, when I went to replace them they were made in China. I was given a pair of Red Ball brand, another chinese Brand cracked across the toes in just a couple months.

Bought a pair of LaCross Ice Mans mid 1990's and they have been great boots with a thicker felt than most sold now and even back then. they now are in need of replaceing as they are starting to crack and leak water and snow along with mud.
They now are alsop made in china. refuse to pay that kind of money for a product made by children for next to no pay pluss if you read the reviews on the new ones they are jiust like any other china cheap boot.

LLBean says theirs are imported also.

So Shnee's are supposted to be made in Montana. Does any one here own a pair?
Yes they are expencive but if they last 10 years that is 9 years more than the chinese crap will last so you could divide the price by 9 to get the cost per year of use price. Believe it would be better and the CPY of the chinese crap.


 Al


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kenetrek, grit your teeth and wright the check. Go to their web page and look up the pac boots. I don't even put them on till it gets to ten below, and I have to be outside all day. The other three hundred and sixty days of the year I wear Red Wing, Irish Setter Elk Hunters. The Red Wings are cheap, only about $225.00 a pair. I oil them every ninety days, and they last four or five years.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I purchased my Sorel boots when I was 16 (1969). I still have them and the rubber has not cracked. The only problem is the bottoms are smooth.

About 15 years ago, I also bought a pair of LaCrosse Ice Man boots. The rubber is cracked on those.

It appears that the Kennetreck boots are also made overseas (Thailand).

It looks like the Schnee's rubber bottoms are imported, too.

So, I am interested in what others may suggest on this thread, too. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you can find an American made boot as good as the Keneterek, please let me know. I will buy a pair. I also purchased a pair of Sorel's in the early 1970's, and they were imported. Made in Canada.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I mostly wear Hoffman Boots in the winter with calks....https://www.hoffmanboots.com
https://www.hoffmanboots.com/hoffman-winter-pacs

I have some "Baffin" boots I like if it is not icy, just cold.....https://www.hoffmanboots.com/
I like this "APEX".......for warmth.......https://www.shoes.com/baffin-apex-s...ne&gclid=CLCuz-i8-N4CFX2FxQIdWSgGkA&gclsrc=ds

The BAFFIN "APEX" is rated to 148 degrees below zero. They have a good traction tread, but they are "BIG" and not for hiking 30 miles a day, it is not that they are heavy......they are just real thick. Like wearing the old Moon boots from the 70's


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> I mostly wear Hoffman Boots in the winter with calks....https://www.hoffmanboots.com
> https://www.hoffmanboots.com/hoffman-winter-pacs
> 
> I have some "Baffin" boots I like if it is not icy, just cold.....https://www.hoffmanboots.com/
> ...


I had not heard of this company before. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I had not heard of this company before. Thanks for the heads up.


That Baffin "APEX" is what the Oil Companies supply for their North Slope Workers. But I think it has been replaced with the same boot but with a snow gator built in. If I was a younger man I would buy another pair for back-up, but at 72 y/o these will out last me.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I also had Sorels in the late 60s. They were great. Then sales fell because of several mild winters and they went bankrupt. A Chinese firm now makes boots with the Sorel name but they are garbage.

I tried LaCross and others but the rubber cracked right where it flexes when you are walking.

I found Kamik boots at Fleet Farm. They are comparable to the Cody model. 

https://www.kamik.com/b2c_us_en/men/footwear/mens-winter-collection/cody-14470.html 

I've had them about 5 years now and been very pleased. Very warm. not expensive, and made in Canada. The size runs small so try before you buy. The only complaint I have is they don't make liners for my model anymore. I replaced the liners with generic ones last winter. Just like having a new pair of boots.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a pair of rubber bunny boots last winter but the surplus shop gave me bad advice on the size and I had to return them. They are heavy and clumsy but they are warm. I've walked up to 13 miles in them before but I wouldn't want to do that now.

I also bought a pair of Muck Boots that were rated to 160 F or some such cold but they were too small at the top to get my pants inside without a fight and they were almost too large to get my pant legs over. There was also a seam that hit me right below the knee. I ended up with rub marks on both shins after a 3 mile walk. They were comfortable as far as the bed and they didn't weigh too much. I ended up selling them on Craigslist because the store saw rub marks on the bottom of the boots and wouldn't take them back.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> I also had Sorels in the late 60s. They were great. Then sales fell because of several mild winters and they went bankrupt. A Chinese firm now makes boots with the Sorel name but they are garbage.
> 
> I tried LaCross and others but the rubber cracked right where it flexes when you are walking.
> 
> ...


I bought a pair of Kamiks out of desperation last winter. I'm not crazy about the foam liners because they move too much but plan on making some felt liners once the felt gets here. They don't seem very warm but that may be because they are a little tight with the orthotic in place.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well guess no one has the Shnee's pac boot. But there have been other American made brands posted here for more choices. As I said I don't mind the cost as long as I can get years of use instead of weeks.

Thanks for the links.

I really liked my Canadain made sorels good boots back then today they are not worth walking across a parking lot to *EVEN GET FOR FREE *if you do any kind of walking in them.

I wear mine when it is cold out and I am running the snow blower, walking the dogs and hunting coyotes and use our cross country skis, deer hunting I do set in a blind but most of my blinds are heat less.


 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't care for the felt lined boots, they make my feet sweat too much and they feel too big and gawmy for walking. I've found that a good pair of wicking socks under a good pair of wool socks are all I really need. Oh yeah, my boots are a ten year old pair of Dunhams.

Also found that beeswax works better for me than mink oil which seemed to rot leather over time whereas the beeswax did not.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had a pair of the Outfitter boots from Schnee's for long time now. They are built to fit in a stirrup. I can honestly say my feet have only gotten cold in them once. That was the second day I wore them on a hunt trip and forgot to remove the liners the night before. 
They also have a little heavier boot that is built for less active times. Like extended times in a blind or tree stand, or the like.
I did buy them a size large and put another layer of wool felt in the bottom.
I paid $250 and figure they cost about $30 a year so far, and they have more life in them.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I always liked Rockys , but I am not as far North as you guys, they were warm enough and comfy when walking , satisfied my needs. Used to be made in Ohio, haven't bought a pair in years..Also have a pair of LL Bean lace up leather with rubber bottoms..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

@Nimrod , @fishhead : I am sure that @Wind in Her Hair could make you wool (or alpaca) felt liners if you need them in the future.

Btw, this is the "boot" that Wind In Her Hair and her friend wear all winter....


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Boots look good. The expression of gratitude with hands and uplifted face into the sun with the beautiful colorful backdrop is terrific. Take it all in! It multiplies!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

RonM said:


> I always liked Rockys , but I am not as far North as you guys, they were warm enough and comfy when walking , satisfied my needs. Used to be made in Ohio, haven't bought a pair in years..Also have a pair of LL Bean lace up leather with rubber bottoms..


I have a pair of Rocky's I got on clearence at Dick's. $189 boots for $59.
They have 1500 grams on thinsolate each and are a size too big for me. I wear a 13, these are 14.
I wear these all day ice fishing. They are the warmest boots I ever had. Always get oversize boots. Tight boots are a persciption for cold feet.

As a kid I had a pair of firemans boots. they were 3 sizes to big. I'd put on a couple of pairs of wool socks and wrap my feet in newspapers so they would fit. My uncle worked constuction and would drop me and his son off at the small boat harbor in Buffalo NY at 7:00 for a day of ice fishing. He picked us up at 5:00 And I can not remember having cold feet.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I , would buy them againmy Rockys


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I just about followed the same path. Started with Sorels, now wearing LaCrosse Ice Kings which are in fine shape. When they wear out I will bite the bullet and buy a pair of Schnees, they are a really nice boot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I googled made in the USA Rocky pac boots. This is what I came up with and none of them intrest me.

https://www.rockyboots.com/Search?q=Made in the USA/


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I wear, enjoy, and have a pair on order from Rocky boots.... they have a way better selection than what you just showed Al...don't know where you found that selection, but try their web site for winter boots and forget the word pac.…..too specific.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I found that site by goggleing usa made Rocky pac boots.

I know rocky has more boots but not USA made ones that I know.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I think mine are Rocky Stalkers


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I wear their sport utility max 1000 gram....if you measure from the floor to the top of the boot, it's a full 12"...unlike so many shorter topped boots... they are a good solid boot...on back order till March in my size...but I'll gladly wait for them to arrive.

be


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was a Deputy I knew a lot of officers who wore Rocky boots. Their patrol boots would last about ninety days, and that is riding in a car all day. In Search and Rescue, if you got out and hiked in them, you would be lucky to get a few days out of them. They break down on the inside, no support.

They created sore feet, and bad backs.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I was a Deputy I knew a lot of officers who wore Rocky boots. Their patrol boots would last about ninety days, and that is riding in a car all day. In Search and Rescue, if you got out and hiked in them, you would be lucky to get a few days out of them. They break down on the inside, no support.
> 
> They created sore feet, and bad backs.


Interesting.

I only wear mine hunting and ice fishing and winter hiking. In eight years the only wear I've seen is when my Golden Retriever was a pup a year or so ago and chewed on the sole by the toe. Other that that no complaints.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I only wear mine hunting and ice fishing and winter hiking. In eight years the only wear I've seen is when my Golden Retriever was a pup a year or so ago and chewed on the sole by the toe. Other that that no complaints.


My only experience has been with the police duty boots.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I have heard nothing but bad reports about Rocky boots.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow. Reading this I just made the connection that I haven't had back pain since I owned a pair of Rockys. 

Are the Mickey Mouse boots as good as they used to be?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I guess like anything opinion vary. I've had a couple of bad experiences with a national tire company that many people love.
Because of this I don't think much of them. Almost all of my power landscaping tools are Echo. I am brutal with my stuff and wear it right to the ground. There are pieces that have suffered through 20 years of my abuse. All my Echo equipment has served me well. Other people will tell you they are Home Depot crap.
Go figure.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Echo string trimmer bought in spring of 1985, will be 34years old spring of 2019.
But with that said how is it supposed to relate to a pair of Pac boots?

 Al


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

fishhead said:


> I bought a pair of rubber bunny boots last winter but the surplus shop gave me bad advice on the size and I had to return them. They are heavy and clumsy but they are warm. I've walked up to 13 miles in them before but I wouldn't want to do that now.
> 
> I also bought a pair of Muck Boots that were rated to 160 F or some such cold but they were too small at the top to get my pants inside without a fight and they were almost too large to get my pant legs over. There was also a seam that hit me right below the knee. I ended up with rub marks on both shins after a 3 mile walk. They were comfortable as far as the bed and they didn't weigh too much. I ended up selling them on Craigslist because the store saw rub marks on the bottom of the boots and wouldn't take them back.


Thank you for this review. I am thinking of buying myself a pair of Muck Boots and you have helped me a great deal.
Have you ever worn heavy longjohns with them, and if you have, do you still get that "rub mark" on your legs? 
I am very interested in your reply. And Thanks again for this very informative review.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> I have a Echo string trimmer bought in spring of 1985, will be 34years old spring of 2019.
> But with that said how is it supposed to relate to a pair of Pac boots?
> 
> Al



Just an example of pro's and con's. Sincw this is an Outdoor page It could have been Wingmaster vs Model 37.

I'm a Model 37 man.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I go for the Wingmaster


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> Just an example of pro's and con's. Sincw this is an Outdoor page It could have been Wingmaster vs Model 37.
> 
> I'm a Model 37 man.


Come on. Just admit you had a brain fart and meant to post to the Echo chainsaw thread. It's nothing to be ashamed of. It happens to all of us.

I am a Wingmaster man. I've had it over 40 years and it's my go to gun.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> Are the Mickey Mouse boots as good as they used to be?


I am still trying to wear out a pair of Mickey Mouse boots I purchased for $15.00 in 1989. I would spend five or six days in a camp with Reindeer herders at twenty five to thirty below. Never had cold feet.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had some 1500 gram Rocky boots. They weren't much warmer than my tennis shoes and within a year the plastic body of the boot cracked. I caulked them up and kept wearing them but I am really disappointed that the thinsulite was so worthless.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 20 and a 12 itchaca model 37 feather lites.

I still do not know how all that relates to Pac boots?

Is it a case of if you can dazzle them with brilliance you baffle them with Bull Crap?

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Nimrod said:


> Come on. Just admit you had a brain fart and meant to post to the Echo chainsaw thread. It's nothing to be ashamed of. It happens to all of us.
> 
> I am a Wingmaster man. I've had it over 40 years and it's my go to gun.



I would expect that kind of comment from a Wingmaster man.

Bought my '37 from my uncle 47years ago. Gun was made in 1952 and has been flawless. 
Never had a Wingmaster but a buddy of mine picked one up a few years ago. It was beautiful.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

fishhead said:


> I had some 1500 gram Rocky boots. They weren't much warmer than my tennis shoes and within a year the plastic body of the boot cracked. I caulked them up and kept wearing them but I am really disappointed that the thinsulite was so worthless.


There is no plastic on mine.
Maybe you bought some cheap Chinese imitation.
Are they called "Rocky" or "Rucky"?





alleyyooper said:


> I have a 20 and a 12 itchaca model 37 feather lites.
> 
> I still do not know how all that relates to Pac boots?
> 
> ...


At this point of life I'm the only one whose baffled and all my brilliance has faded away.
As far as not knowing how this all relates, don't feel bad.
Old people like us are often confused.
All you have to remember is drive in the right lane and turn off the signal.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Wingmaster guy here...3 of them...had 4 but gave one to my son...brand new in the box, deluxe wood magnum model....beautiful gun.
I say try the Rocky blizzard stalker boot Al....no need to fuss with pull out liners...1200gram thinsulate...like $135 well spent dollars.

be


----------

